# small gap between vanity and wall, how do i screw it in?



## cantgetenuff (Mar 7, 2011)

hi all

this is my first post and im looking for some help.

i recently decided to undertake a bathroom make over. i removed the toilet, vanity, wall paper, trim, mirror, vinyl flooring light fixture etc and put in tile floors, wainscotting throughout the bathroom and a new vanity, new toilet etc.

i have had some issues along the way but most of them i was able to solve. the problem im having now is, as i take the vanity and put it against the wall, the baseboard on the bottom is getting in the way, and hence there is a gap of about 1/2" between the vanity and the wall (now covered by wainscotting). i did not cut the baseboard behind the vanity as i used the special baseboard and chair rails with the small gaps in them to accomodate the wainscotting.

i cannot cut the baseboard since the wainscotting is sitting on the baseboard.

what is the best way to secure the vanity to the wall? i dont mind having a small gap behind the backsplash as long as the vanity is secure to the wall

please help!


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

You can still cut the baseboard. Just take your time and make your cuts where the cabinet meets the trim. It'll slide right back to the wall, then caulk.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Take out the vanity.
Remove the base molding.
Put the vanity back and screw it to the wall.
Cut the base molding and install it.
You're done.
Ron


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> i cannot cut the baseboard since the wainscotting is sitting on the baseboard.


So you're saying that you didn't nail in the wainscotting at all?


----------



## cantgetenuff (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic said:


> You can still cut the baseboard. Just take your time and make your cuts where the cabinet meets the trim. It'll slide right back to the wall, then caulk.


 
hi there 

thanks for your suggestion, however, as mentioned previously i cannot cut the baseboard since it is a special one that accomodates the wainscotting

unless i nail all the pieces, cut the baseboard and then attach the vanity. in that case what can i use to cut the baseboard?


----------



## cantgetenuff (Mar 7, 2011)

the wainscotting was nailed at the glued everywhere, and nailed at the studs.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Does the base molding go higher then the floor of the vanity?
If it doesn't, scribe the base molding profile to the sides of the vanity and cut the vanity sides. It will then fit close to the wall.
Ron


----------



## cantgetenuff (Mar 7, 2011)

so i ended up

cutting the baseboard  haha

the back of the vanity was a wood beam so i would have had to cut the entire back support which was not do-able

i nailed the wainscotting behind the vanity to the wall everywhere so it doesnt slip down. removed the baseboard, cut it and installed the vanity

the vanity was still not flush with the wall, but i ended up sticking a thin piece of plywood behind the vanity top to bring the gap to nothing. then screwed in everything and now the vanity is nice and stable

thanks everyone for help!

the bathroom is looking sexy!


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Show us a pic!!


----------

